# Embassy Question



## tannerthehammer (25 Feb 2007)

What are the usual ranks of MP's that you would find in an embassy? (both NCM and Officer)

I understand it probably varies a bit...Also are there any minimum rank/course requirements other than the obvious BMQ/SQ/MOC?


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Feb 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> What are the usual ranks of MP's that you would find in an embassey? (both NCM and Officer)
> 
> I understand it probably varies a bit...Also are there any minimum rank/course requirements other than the obvious BMQ/SQ/MOC?



If I recall correctly the embassies are guarded by the RCMP.


----------



## Quiet Riot (25 Feb 2007)

It varies from embassy to embassy from what I understand.  All you need is QL3 and finish your probation period to apply, but you don't choose where you go they send you where they need you.   



			
				NL_engineer said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly the embassies are guarded by the RCMP.


  
It's still MPs guarding the embassies.


----------



## lawandorder (25 Feb 2007)

MP's Do the security work for OUR embassies in other countries, but NL_Engineer the RCMP guard embassies of other nations in Ottawa, at least the outside that is.


----------



## Fraser.g (25 Feb 2007)

There are still several contries that have MP sec dets attached. Most are former soviet block countries and in S America where the threat is still high.
Most are now covered by local contracts with a MP Det Commander. Usualy a WO or higher.
I know that Moscow and Bucharest still have small detachements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (25 Feb 2007)

The security of Canadian embassies abroad is the responsibility of the MP Branch and is administered through the Military Security Guard Unit (MSGU), the main office of which is located at DFAIT.  If memory serves me correctly, there are currently around 90 MP pers posted throughout the world at embassies.  The lowest rank is Cpl and the highest is WO.  However, there are MP officers posted to specific embassies as Liaison Officers, not in a security capacity.  Hope this helps to shed a little light.


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 Feb 2007)

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> The security of Canadian embassies abroad is the responsibility of the MP Branch and is administered through the Military Security Guard Unit (MSGU), the main office of which is located at DFAIT.  If memory serves me correctly, there are currently around 90 MP pers posted throughout the world at embassies.  The lowest rank is Cpl and the highest is WO.  However, there are MP officers posted to specific embassies as Liaison Officers, not in a security capacity.  Hope this helps to shed a little light.



just what I needed to know...Thanks


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (28 Feb 2007)

Do they operate on a volunteer basis for these assignments at embassies, or can you expect to serve at least one of these postings while you are in the CF?

And it is as an oversees deployment obviously. But what about the time spent there? 6 months? or a Year? And if it is a year, can your family travel with you for that year?

Thanks.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (1 Mar 2007)

A posting to an embassy is generally on a volontary basis, however, there are times that one may be required to serve at one depending on service requirements.   Postings can range from between 1 year and 3 years depending on the level of hardship.  Generally families are posted with the member, however, there are some embassies, usually in more dangerous countries, in which the posting is restricted to the member only.


----------



## garb811 (3 Mar 2007)

Currently, postings to an Embassy ARE on a voluntary basis, it's hardly a good security practice to force the keeper of the keys to go someplace they don't want to be.  While it is technically possible for someone to be ordered to serve at an Embassy (as with any other posting) given the normal complement at an Embassy is 1-2 pers, you hardly want a "disgruntled employee" to be the one overseeing security.  Additionally, Ambassadors have final say about who serves at their Embassy and I highly doubt any of them would be too keen to accept someone who was being ordered to attend the post.  Positions stay vacant because no-one suitable is available.

As for being eligible to go on completion of your PEP.  While this is also technically true, in reality this might get you to Kabul but no-where else.  The CM is not going to post you to an Embassy only to have to pay to bring you back for your DP2 when there a huge pool of interested people who already have the course.

Posting length - As pointed out, a few Embassies are 1-year postings.  All other Embassies are 2-year postings with the possibility of 2 x 1-year extensions to a max of 4 years.  Just because it is a 2-year posting does not mean you will remain for 2 years no matter what.  If it becomes apparent that you need to be repatriated due to family problems, insistence on leading a high risk lifestyle etc, you will be sent back no matter how long you have been at post.  The current record for minimum time on post is less than a month…although recently one guy "quit" between the time his HG&E shipped and when he arrived at the Embassy.

MSGU is in the process of expanding by 25 positions over a 5-year period with a mixture of new posts being added and old posts being augmented, so the odds are improving slightly for Jr NCOs.

*Important things to note at the Cpl/MCpl rank:*

The only time you can volunteer for a specific Embassy is if it is a high risk Mission, at this point that means Kabul.  

For the other missions, the CM selects a list of eligible people who have indicated their desire for MSGU via their posting preferences.  People from that list are directed to screen for a posting to MSGU with MSGU HQ deciding which Embassy you will go to via your Résumé and, perhaps, a telephone interview.  You do not get to choose which Embassy you will go to, if you don’t like where MSGU HQ is sending you, your only choice is to withdraw your name.

Just because you pass the screening for an Embassy does not mean you will go to an Embassy.  

Competition is fierce at the Cpl/MCpl rank due to the number of available positions.  If you do want to go, ensure it is #1 on your posting prefs every year.  The first question I always ask someone who complains they have never been to an Embassy is what their posting prefs are.  99% of the time it’s 3 inside Canada locations.

As an added “bonus”, there are 1 x Cpl and 1 x MCpl position at MSGU HQ (plus 1 x Maj and 1 x MWO) in Ottawa so it is possible to be posted to MSGU without being posted to an Embassy.  The upside is you'd probably do TD at a variety of Embassies, the downside is you wouldn't qualify for most of the allowances or the Foreign Service Premium points while on TD.

 Having “been there and done that”, if you have any specific questions, feel free to ask.

Watchdog-81:  In 20+ years, I’m aware of 2 x Secur O/MPO who have gone CFA/CDA, both Cols, you know of any others?


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (3 Mar 2007)

Currently, postings to an Embassy ARE on a voluntary basis, it's hardly a good security practice to force the keeper of the keys to go someplace they don't want to be. 
I know of a number of cases where the member has been told by the CM that they ARE going.  Whether or not they DAG green is another question, however, their postings were most definately NOT volontary.   Whether or not it is a good security practice is not at issue.  How many MPs are posted to positions that they did not ask for and do not like?  However, they are supposed to be professional enough to soldier on.


----------



## garb811 (6 Mar 2007)

Being instructed to screen is not being posted.  

While I am not naive enough to say it has never happened, I am highly sceptical that anyone has ever been “ordered” onto post, simply because there are too many opportunities to opt out prior to making it that far.  

Keep in mind that MSGU is not “just another posting”, it is a secondment to another government department bound by the terms of the MOU in which DFAIT retains the right of final approval of all candidates.  DFAIT wants volunteers, DFAIT gets volunteers and they are willing to accept under-ranking and vacant positions to maintain that.  This year, of 43 WO positions, 8 are filled by Sgts and 1 is vacant, hardly indicative of a program in which people are being ordered onto post.  I also know a guy who was on a plane out of the country three days after making it known he no longer wanted to be on post.  

I know guys who were very unhappy about the Embassy they were given; they still had the option of backing out of MSGU before posting and taking whatever the CM wished to give them.  I also know of some who were less than eager volunteers whereby they chose the MSGU option vice being posted to the other location the CM was offering.  Neither of these equates to being ordered onto post because the member still had the option of another location within Canada.  

At the end of the day everyone at an Embassy is there voluntarily, and this is a point that was frequently hammered home by MSGU HQ when people started with a “woe is me” attitude.


----------

